# Webstats erzeugt keine html Seiten



## BHD84 (10. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem. Webstats generiert bei mir keine Webseiten. Ich habe das ganze im ISPConfig eingestellt, das WebStats benutzt werden soll. Webalizer funktoniert hingegen und erzeugt auch an den passenden Stellen die Webseiten.

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass das Skript cron_daily.sh die benötigten Files nicht findet? Ich meine damit die awstats.pl und awstats_buildstaticpages.pl.

Die awstats.pl finde ich hier
 /usr/share/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl

und die awstats_buildstaticpages.pl finde ich hier:
 /usr/share/awstats/tools/awstats_buildstaticpages.pl

Die Konfigurationsdateien liegen bei mir unter
/etc/awstats/

Die Crontabs zum erzeugen habe ich schon ein paar mal von hand gestartet.

Ich benütze CentOS 6.0 minimal und ISPConfig 3.0.4.

Wenn noch infos gebraucht werden, einfach bescheid geben.


----------



## Till (10. Nov. 2011)

Die Pfaede zu den Scripten werden im ISPConfig Interface unter System > Server config eingestellt.


----------



## BHD84 (10. Nov. 2011)

Ah verdammt. Zig mal gelesen und immer ignoriert. Asche über mein Haupt.

Ich danke dir Till

*Update:*

Es funktoniert nun soweit. nur leider sieht die produzierte Seite, naja, nicht sehr toll aus. aber das ist dann ne sache von awstats und apache das zu konfigurieren.


----------

